# Weekly competition 2008-01



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *L D2 R' D2 B' R F' R D' F' D2 R2 B R2 U F2 U R D B' R' D' F U B'
*2. *U F2 L B2 L' B D2 F2 U F U2 B D2 L2 D R2 D2 B R' F2 R2 U' R' U' L2
*3. *F2 R U' R F2 R2 U' B' D2 B' R2 B' U' R2 F L' U' F R2 U2 B U2 R B' D'
*4. *B2 R' D' R' D' R' B2 U B' R B R2 B' D2 F' D' R B' R' D' F' R' F2 R B
*5. *U' B U2 F2 R' U' B2 L2 F D2 R' B2 U2 F' U L' B' U B2 L' D2 F U R2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B D L' D L R D L2 D' F D' U' F2 L2 R2 D B F' L2 R2 D L2 B2 U2
*2. *U2 B' F' U B2 L R F L' R' B D U2 L' B F U F' D B' F' L2 R2 D' U
*3. *F' U' B L2 F2 D2 L' R D R F' D L2 U2 B2 R' B R B' L R' B' R' D2 U
*4. *F D' U2 B R D B' F R' D2 U' L2 F' D' U F2 R D F U' B' R U L U2
*5. *L B' D U L2 R D2 F2 D U' B' F2 U2 F' D2 R D B2 F2 D U' R2 B' D' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *r D u2 U R' U2 F2 r' D F2 U L' F2 D' L' R' B2 f' F r' u' L2 r F r D F2 D2 B2 f2 u' f F2 L r2 U' R B2 U F
*2. *F' L r' F2 L2 r B2 f2 r2 u f' R2 f r' u B2 F2 r R D2 U B' L u U L f2 R' f2 D R2 B' F U2 R' u' B' F' L B
*3. *F2 u2 R2 U R U2 B F L2 F R2 D' B2 U F' L' r' D L f2 F r U' B2 D B' R' u U2 R2 U L F2 D2 u' U2 f' F' R2 U'
*4. *f2 r' f' D2 B' r' B f U2 r B' f F D2 f D B f2 R2 u2 U2 F' r' B F2 L' R2 U2 L r R2 u2 F' U2 L2 r2 R' D2 F' U
*5. *u2 B2 u' r' U2 B' f2 D R2 f' r2 D B' r2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 r' u2 B R' D2 B' D' u U2 f2 u r2 f L' R f2 F' r' u2 L' B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R d R d B2 L d2 U b2 F' r D L' B' b r' u2 r' f' L2 f2 L R2 f2 F' D r u2 U2 f2 L b d u2 l F u R u' b' f' F l2 r R B L' b f' F' U' L' l2 r' R d' b2 u' B2 f'
*2. *d2 u' B b f F' d2 u2 B2 f2 F' l' D' U' B' l b' f' l' U' R' f2 r' D u2 r' f' U2 r B2 U2 L r u2 U F D' R' b2 D2 l' R2 d r' D L' r2 d' f' F r' d' R B' l b l b2 f2 u'
*3. *U' R' d' r2 b2 f' u B' b2 U' f r b2 r2 d' U f2 L' B f u2 L2 l R' F L2 l2 r2 R' F l B2 f' r' B b2 F2 L2 l' R D' B F d' l2 u' B' F2 u' L' l R' D2 d' u U2 b F r' D
*4. *D' U' B2 D U' l' B2 u2 b' d' u' l b2 L r' b' d' b' D' d2 u U2 B2 L2 D b2 f2 l' d' L' B' F L2 l f' r2 u2 r' b U b' D' f' D U' F D2 b2 D2 d2 U' f2 D2 d' u2 U L2 R2 U r'
*5. *l2 U2 r D2 d U2 R' D2 L' b2 u' U F L2 l' r b' L' l' F' D' d' L' l2 r2 R d' l r' B2 l2 u2 L' b' U' L2 l2 r B b' f2 d u' R D2 U2 b' D2 B2 D2 u U' L' R' b2 f2 U' b' D u'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U R U' R2 D' F2 D R F2 R2 F U2 B' L' F2 U R' B' R' D R U' B' L'
*2. *L D2 F2 U2 B L2 U' B' L2 B L B2 R U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F D' R' U2 B2 R2
*3. *R U' F L2 D F2 L F' U R D2 B' R' B' R' F2 D2 L F U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B' L' U' R2 D' U B' F2 L2 R2 D U R2 D2 B' U L B F2 U2 B L2 R D2
*2. *L2 U' B2 D2 L' R' B2 D L' R2 B L' R2 F L' R2 D2 U2 R U B F' D U L
*3. *L2 R B F2 U2 L R D L' R D2 L D' L R' B F' L B D R' B2 F L' R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 r' B2 f2 F' u2 B f F r R' B U2 F' u2 U L2 r' R F r2 F U2 r2 R' u L2 B u F' L' r2 B f F' L' f' F' U2
*2. *B' f2 F' u2 R2 u2 U2 R B' L2 r2 B' u' U F2 R' B F u R D' U2 B D2 u' U r2 D2 L2 u2 r2 R F U' F' U2 L2 U B' F2
*3. *u' B2 u' F2 r f' F r2 f u f2 r' R F L2 D u' U' L2 R2 F' D u2 U B f F' R' D' f2 F' D f' L r R B D2 U' R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *r d B2 F D' L2 d' F U' r d2 f l' f R2 D' d2 u F2 U R2 b' F' u' f2 d B2 b d B2 F' L' r2 d2 l' u2 b2 f2 F2 u' R2 U' L l' f F L' D U B2 D2 d' l' R' u2 B' b2 R' b' f'
*2. *u2 F D L l' r2 R2 D B l2 R2 u' l' r' D2 d' u' U2 B' b f2 F L2 d' U' b2 d L l2 r2 R2 U2 L' l' r B2 d u2 U2 R2 u2 U l2 d' u' U2 b' f l d2 L l D2 d u' U' R' b2 F' l'
*3. *L2 D2 d' u2 U' f2 r2 R2 d' B b' F' D' L' f F' r R b L2 l2 r' F2 D' F2 d' b L2 l2 r R B b2 u b' F2 u2 R' D2 d' B b2 f' F' R' B2 b' U2 B' L2 f D' d u2 U2 B' r2 R2 d F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D U B U B' R' B2 F U2 B' F L2 R' U L F2 D' U2 B2 F' R' D L D U'
*2. *L' F' L' R B F' L R B' F2 L' R2 F2 D' B2 U L' D B R2 D' R2 D2 L2 D
*3. *L' R2 F' D R' U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D R' F2 R' B2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 L' B2 D2 U
*4. *R' B D U B' R2 D' U2 B' R' B F2 L2 F2 D B F' L R D F2 R2 D' U' F2
*5. *F2 L B' F D F2 D U' R2 B D' U F R D2 U2 L2 U' L D U2 L2 R D2 F'
*6. *F D' L' B' U2 L R2 D R2 D U R U2 B2 F' D' L R' B2 R D2 U2 F L' D'
*7. *F2 D2 U2 F2 U L2 B F2 U' L' D U' B' D2 U B' D F L' R F D2 F2 L' R
*8. *B2 F D L' U L R2 D2 U' L2 B D U' R D L2 U L' B D U' L R D' L'
*9. *D U' L2 R' D' U' F2 L R' D2 U' R2 B' L' U R D2 U L2 R2 F L2 R2 D F'
*10. *B2 F2 D2 U B R U L D' B' F' D' U' B F2 D F2 D B2 F2 R' B' R' F' L
*11. *D R' D' U' R2 D2 U' B' L2 R' D U' B2 F' D' R D B F D' U L2 D' U' R
*12. *F2 L' R' D2 F' L R2 D2 U' L2 R' B D B F D2 U' B2 D' L R2 U2 L R' U'
*13. *U2 L B2 F2 U L' F' L R F' R2 D U2 L2 U' L B2 F' D U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U
*14. *F R' D2 U' B' F2 L R2 U B2 R' F D' U' L' U B F' L' R' F2 L2 D U2 F2
*15. *D' U2 L2 R' B D2 L R' D2 L F' D2 U2 B' D' U R B F L' U' B' F' L2 U'
*16. *L' R B U' L D F L' U' L2 R2 D U B2 L2 B' F U F L' F2 L' U2 B' F'
*17. *B F' U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 F D2 L2 D2 F L' F' L U' B2 D B' F2 L2 D F'
*18. *R F' D2 U2 B L R2 D B U' B' U2 B2 R2 D' B F' D2 F2 L D2 F' L' U F
*19. *L' R' D' U2 L2 F2 D2 U B U2 B2 U' L' R2 F' L2 D U F' L B2 F' R2 F' L'
*20. *R2 B F' U' B2 F' D2 U2 L D U2 F' D' U2 L' R2 F2 U2 B U B' F' U2 L R'
*21. *B2 F2 R2 U L' R' B' F D' U' B F' D L' D' B2 F2 R' F' L2 F' U2 L D' F2
*22. *D' L2 R' B' L R F L R D U F2 L D' F' D U' B F2 L' R B F2 D U'
*23. *L' B L B' F' U2 L2 F' U' B F L' B' L' R B L R' F2 D2 L2 U R' U2 R
*24. *D2 U L R2 D' U2 L2 R' D L' B2 F D2 B' F D U' B2 F2 L D2 R2 U L' B'
*25. *F D L R' U2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L2 R' F2 D L2 R' U2 L' F' U' R2 B F' L2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' R U2 L' B2 U' L B D U B' R D F' L' R F' D U2 F' R B' L R B2
*2. *U R2 D' U2 B2 R' B' F D' B D R' D R' F' R D U' R B' L2 D' U2 B' F2
*3. *U' L2 R' B' F L2 D2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' D L' B2 F' D2 L2 R' D2 U B2 D' U L2
*4. *F' D U' B' R' B U F D' L' R' B' L R' B R2 B L D R D2 F L' R2 B'
*5. *B' F R D' U2 R B' L' R U B' F D2 L' R B F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L R B' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B U L2 D L D' U' L2 U2 L D2 U L B' F' U2 F' U2 R' D' U2 B F2 U2 L
*2. *B' L U B2 F2 D2 U' L' R B2 D2 F' R F D2 L2 B F R' D U L2 R B2 F2
*3. *B2 F' D' U' L' D' U L' R' B' F2 L' D F R2 D2 F2 L R2 U R2 D' R' D U2
*4. *L U L2 D U' B2 F L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 R D U2 R2 D R F2 D2 R2 B' F2 D'
*5. *F' R B D2 L2 R' B' L R' F2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' R' U' F U2 R' F L F' R D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L F2 D F2 U' F' D U' B F2 U' L U2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 L R D2 U' B2 D' U' L' U2 B R' D2 R' D L2 D U2 L' R2 B' F L2 R2 U (45 moves original)
U2 L2 D' R' F2 L' B2 R' D' B' L' R D' R B2 D R' B (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. (2x2x2)* R2 B2 R2 D L2 D R' U L' B2 U2 F R F' U' R2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' L D B2 D2
*1. (3x3x3) *D2 U R B' F2 D L R' D2 B L2 U2 L2 B D2 U F U' L R2 B F' R2 D2 L
*1. (4x4x4) *u' B' u2 L' F r R2 u' r' R2 D U2 B' R2 f u' B L r' R2 f L' U' r2 B2 f2 R2 B f r2 R' D' u F' D F' L U' F' R
*1. (5x5x5) *l r2 u2 l2 d2 u U l d L2 R2 u' b2 d2 l R d b l r R' B b2 d L B2 l2 r R2 B2 R D b f2 D' d' U2 l2 D' d' u' B2 F2 l2 D U b' F L2 U2 l r' d2 U2 B2 F L' D2 d' R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UUdU


*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *B f3 b d f3 a2 f4 C2 e4 f2 D a4 c b4 f a3 c3 E2 f4 D3 e4 f4 C3 b2 d2 c2 f2 b E2 e4 d2 a3 d4 F3 c3 f4 b2 f3 b4 D2 E2 c b c e B4 F4 E4 d4 c3 f2 D3 e C f2 b4 D4 F E3 d2
*2. *d2 a2 b4 f3 D4 a3 e4 a4 f3 C2 d4 c F e C F A3 e3 f3 a4 c4 e4 d B e4 f3 e4 f3 e2 a2 d f3 D4 E A2 d4 F3 e2 a2 c3 d a2 c4 F2 b4 d4 f2 b2 a e3 B3 a e f3 e a4 c4 f3 e4 B
*3. *a b2 a b3 D2 A4 E3 c2 e d2 e3 C3 A3 e3 C4 d2 e4 d2 e2 f e f D4 f e3 C4 A2 e3 f2 D3 a2 f C B F4 b2 e3 B4 a d2 f2 e4 f3 D4 b2 e2 B3 e d4 f4 a4 e3 a3 b d2 F b3 D4 e2 C
*4. *c4 a d2 f3 b4 d3 e a4 b2 f4 D2 e C3 b E d4 B E2 f b4 a2 e4 B A2 D2 A D3 C D e2 B3 F e3 B2 b a b2 c4 f2 D c4 f4 e3 C4 e3 f4 e C3 a f D a3 e4 C3 f3 C f3 e2 f2 e4
*5. *f2 b3 D3 d f C d e2 f2 a3 b D f2 C3 E4 F2 c4 f2 D2 b3 d3 F4 a3 c2 a3 d F2 A3 c3 E a4 c3 e4 f4 e f2 D F3 c3 E4 e2 B d e4 a e4 B2 F4 f3 a3 b2 d3 F f2 b2 d B C E3 e
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l' b R B R L' R L B' U L R' U' R' B' R U L R' L'
*2. *l' r' B R U B U' L R' U R L B' L' B U L B U' R'
*3. *l r' b' u R B' L' U R' U' B' U' L U' R B U L R' B
*4. *l' r' u' R B R' L B U B L U B L' B' R B L R B
*5. *l r' b' u B U' B U' R U B' R B' R L' U B U R' U

*Square-1*
*1. */-3,-3/-3,0/6,1/0,5/-1,4/2,4/6,0/4,4/-2,4/0,3/-1,0/2,0/0,5/0,1/6,0/6,4/
*2. *0,-4/-2,6/-3,3/-3,0/0,5/0,3/-3,0/0,3/0,2/6,4/4,3/6,4/-2,0/5,4/0,4/6,4/5,0
*3. *4,-3/0,3/3,5/3,3/-4,3/0,2/0,4/-2,2/0,4/-2,4/4,0/-2,0/0,2/0,2/-2,2/0,2/6,0
*4. *0,5/0,4/-3,0/-3,3/-1,4/-4,3/3,2/4,2/4,4/6,4/0,2/-5,0/4,0/-5,4/2,0/0,4/
*5. *1,3/0,-4/3,0/0,1/0,2/3,0/6,3/0,1/2,2/0,1/6,2/6,0/-4,3/4,2/-1,3/6,5/

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis

Scramble: U2 L2 D' R' F2 L' B2 R' D' B' L' R D' R B2 D R' B

*Joey, 53 moves*
*Cross (7): *D B' L2 F' R' F' D
*2 Pairs (10)*: U B U B' U' B U L' B' L
*2 more pairs + EOLL (14)*: F' U' F U' F' U' F2 U2 F' U F R' F' R 
*OLL (7)*: B' U F U' B U F'
*PLL (15):* U B U B' U' B' R B2 U' B' U' B U B' R'

*Pedro, 45 moves*
*X-Cross (11):* D U R U L2 F L2 F' D R' B
*2nd Pair (8): *D2 B' D2 B D B' D' B
*3rd Pair(3): *F D F'
*4th Pair (4): *L B' L' B
*OLL (9): *F' R' D' R D R' D' R D
*PLL (10): *F' D' R L' F2 R' L D' F2 D

*ExoCorsair, 34 moves*
*2x2x3 (12):* x U L U D' F u R D R' U2 B' R
*Pseudo-F2L minus 4th pair (4): *y R F' U F
*Pairing 4th pair (3): *U' R U
*Re-pairing+canceled move(6): *z' y' R U2 R' L' U2 L2
*Blockbuilding (9): *F' U L' F2 L U' L' U' F'

*cmhardw, 38*
*2x2x2 (5): *U L B' D' B2
*pseudo 2x2x3 (3): *U L' U'
*orient remaining edges (6): *D' L R' D' L' R
*solve remaining edges and 2 corners as well (8): *F2 D2 F D' F2 D F D'
*2 insertions to fix the last 4 corners (15): *F' D' F U F' D F U2 B2 U F U' B2 U F'
*re-align pseudo blocks (1): *L

*keemy, 46*
*Cross (6):* D L' R U' R' U2 x2 
*1st Pair (4): *U' B U' B'
*2nd Pair (4): *U' L U' L'
*3rd Pair (4): *U2 F' U2 F 
*Prepare 4th Pair (5): *U' L' U2 L U2
*OLL (6): *F R U R' U F'
*Finish 4th Pair (3): *U F U2
*Some wrong PLL: *B U2 F B2 L U L' B2 R D' R D R2 U'

*qqwref, 42*
*Cross (6): *D R L' U' R' U2
*First pair (4): *D' F' D' F (small mistake here)
*Second pair (4): *D' L D' L'
*Third pair (5): *B D L' D' L (bigger mistake here, I didn't look at the rest anymore)
*Fourth pair (7): *D' L' D2 L D' L' D
*OLL (6): *L2 B2 R' B' R B'
*PLL (10): *L F2 L' B' L F2 L' B' L' D2 (42)

*dbeyer, ?? *(I don't understand the explanation and time was over an hour
LRULU2R' .FD'F' D' .B'D2B D --U-- LD'L'D2.LD (L'.)
This is my skeleton
I am using a psuedo block of U'L'
I get a 2x2x2 block about the UBL corner after the first 6 moves
The . represents locations to insert the --U--

*Sin-H, 44*
*Cross on top (5): *R L' U' R' U2 x2
*Build 2 pairs (3): *L U L'
*Slotting in the pairs (7): *U' B U' B' L U2 L'
*Solving 3rd pair + setting up 4th (4): *U2 F' U' F
*Solving 4th pair (4): *L F' L' F
*OLL (10): *y2 R' U' R U F R B' R' F' B
*PLL (11): *y2 B2 R' U R B2 L D L' D' L2 U2 (mistake here)

*guusrs, 28*
*My solve: *D2 R2 L2 F D L D2 F' R' F D F' D2 F D' R U F U' R' F' L D' L' U L D L' (28 moves)
*pseudo 2x2x3 (7): *D2 R2 L2 F D L D2
*cross + third pair (8): *F' R' F D F' D2 F D'
*last pair + edges (7): *R U F U' R' F'. U
leaving a corner 3-cycle. At dot insert L D' L' U L D L' U', 2 moves cancel.

*CraigBouchard, 53*
*2x2 (2): *x2 B L
*2x3 (3): *R D' R 
*3 cross pieces with two pairs inserted (4): *D B D F 
*3rd pair, fixes some edge orientation (11): *z y R U' R' y R U' R' U' R' F R F' 
*(not sure if I have my Ms right) Solves last cross piece, i expected this to be easier to insert at some point (6): *U y' M' U2 M (this is where I couldn't follow your solution anymore)
*Last pair and edge orientation (6): *R U R2 F R F' 
*OLL (9): *y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
*PLL (12): *U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

*hdskull, 38*
*Cross (5): *L’ R U’ R’ U2 x2
*1st and 2nd pair (10): *L U L’ U’ B U’ B’ L U2 L’
*3rd pair (4): *U2 F’ U’ F
*4th pair (4): *U2 L’ U2 L
*OLL (5): *y2 F R U R’ U’
*PLL (9): *F R U R’ F2 L D’ L D R2 (last move is wrong)

*philkt731, 35*
*Solution: *L' R U' R' U2 L D L' D' F D' F' L D2 L' D2 U B' D B U' B' D2 B D2 L' D2 L B' L' D' L D B D'
*Cross (5): *L' R U' R' U2
*FR (7): *L D L' D' F D' F'
*FL (3): *L D2 L'
*BR (4): *D2. B' D' B
*BL (4): *D2 L' D2 L
*OLL (7): *B' L' D' L D B D'
*Insert U B' D B U' B' D' B (8) at the dot cancelling 3 moves*

*Mike Hughey, 44*
*2x2x3 (11): *F L F B' D B2 L F' L F2 L
*3rd pair + 1x2x2 block on top (4): *F' U2 F L
*pseudo F2L (5): *U' R' F2 R U
*pseudo OLL (9): *D F' D F2 U' F U F2 D2
*pseudo PLL (15): *L' F U L' U' F R U' B' U' B U2 R' F2 U

*AvGalen, 29*
*2x2x3 + 3rd pair (9): *R2 L' U D' B' D L' B D
*Cross (5): *F2 D L2 D' F'
*4th pair (3): *D' L' D'
*OLL 1 (6): *L2 D B D' B' L'
*OLL 2 (6): *B R D R' D' B'

*Jack, 35*
Solution: U L B' D' B2 D F2 D' L F L F' D' L' D L' F2 L2 D L' D' L D L D F B' L2 F' B D L2 D2 L D2
*2x2x2 (5): *U L B' D' B2
*F2L minus one pair (13): *D F2 D' L F L F' D' L' D L' F2 L2
*Last pair and OLL (9): *D L' D' L D.L' D2 L D2
*Insert L2 D F B' L2 F' B D L2 (9) at the dot, cancelling one move. *

*isaacthecuber, 47*
*2x2x3 Block (12): *U' F M' R' B U D' R2 F2 R2 D2
*Final F2L (11): *L B' L' B2 L' B' E L' E'
*OLL (12): *U' r' U' L U F R B U B' U' R'
*PLL (12): *U' F2 U' F' U' F U F U F U' F

*vlarsen, 39*
*2x2x2 (5): *U' F R2 L B 
*2x2x3 (5): *L2 U2 F U' F
*3rd pair (7): *L U2 B U L U' B'
*4th pair + OLL (12): *L B L2 B2 L2 B L2 B L2 D' B' D
*PLL (10): *B2 D L D' B2 U R' U R U2


----------



## joey (Jan 1, 2008)

*2x2:* 06.44 07.32 (10.45) 07.65 (03.97) *Average:* 7.13
Ok-ish!

*2x2 BLD:* DNF[29.57] DNF[10.45] 41.62 *Best:* 41.62
Garh, horrible. The 10.45 was a failed speed BLD attempt.

*3x3:* (19.05) 18.37 18.03 17.92 (13.91) *Average:* 18.10
Baad.

*3x3 BLD:* 1:29.45 1:30.37 1:31.15 *Best:* 1:29.45
All three today, thats a good start!

*3x3 OH:* (1:03.69) 51.70 1:01.17 (37.11) 59.71 *Average:* 57.52
Average. The 37.11 is a new PB.

*Magic:* (10.54) 4.82 3.94 (3.24) 4.36 *Average:* 4.37
It's a new year, trying to do most events!

*Fewest Moves:* D B' L2 F' R' F' D U B U B' U' B U L' B' L F' U' F U' F' U' F2 U2 F' U F R' F' R B' U F U' B U F' U B U B' U' B' R B2 U' B' U' B U B' R' *Result:* 53 moves
Yeah, go Fridrich


----------



## Erik (Jan 1, 2008)

Erik
2: 4.08, (4.17), 3.42, 3.98, (3.05)=> *3.83* ok
3: 12.84, 12.66, (11.08), (12.88), 12.23=> *12.58* consistent
4: (59.86), 49.50, (49.41), 51.56, 58.95=> *53.34*
5: 1:39.78, (1:47.14), 1:31.95, 1:42.70, (1:30.35) => *1:38.14* so inconsistent
--bld--
2: 42.02, 40.40, 35.88=> *35.88*
3: 1:57.51, 2:11.80, 2:13.92=> *1:57.51* Sub2! 
-----
relay: *3:08.53*
OH: 26.27, (28.91), (21.97), 27.91, 22.06=> *25.41* not bad with left hand! 21 and 22 were *forced* OLL skips
m: 1.2, (1.25), 1.08, 1.14, (1.02)=>*1.14*
mm: 3.19, (3.25), 2.78, (2.75), 3.19=>*3.05*
minx: (1:10.89), 1:20.61, (1:22.83), 1:15.30, 1:17.31=>*1:17.74* -sigh-
pinx: (12.66), 10.78, 11.72, (9.98), 12.38=>*11.63* average
sq-1: 37.30, 43.55, 33.48, (30.36), (47.75)=>*38.11*


----------



## tim (Jan 1, 2008)

*2x2x2 bld*
Best: 37.42
37.42, 39.13, 1:10.26
just for you, joey 

*3x3x3 bld*
Best: 1:33.75
1:50.47, 4:xx (forgot the time and 3 images), 1:33.75

*mulit bld*
7/8, 25:24 minutes, 15 minutes memorization. i memorized my second cube upside down . Every piece was correct except the centers and my "parity" pieces...
Are there two attempts for multi bld? Then i'll do a safe 12 cubes attempt or something like that .

*4x4 bld*
Best: 9:35.76
9:35.76, DNF(10:29, 2-swap centers), 10:06.88
why are my results for the competition so bad compared to my practice solves?


----------



## Pedro (Jan 1, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 8.34, (11.26), 7.21, 7.09, (6.71) = *7.55*

*3x3x3*: (13.04), 14.24, 14.23, 14.34, (16.27) = *14.27*
Consistant 

*3x3x3 OH*: 23.75, 24.68, (19.94)(OLL skip), 22.20, (25.10) = *23.54*
Yeah! What a great average to start the year 

*4x4x4*: 1:30.22(OP), 1:28.55(OP), (1:31.10)(OP), (1:23.21)(OP-PLL skip), 1:28.85 (OP) = *1:29.21*
What?!? both parities in all solves? how unlucky is that?

*3x3x3 bld*: DNF (2:05, 3 corners out), 1:34.90, DNF = *1:34.90*

*Relay*: *4:45.35*
5x5 -> 3 min
4x4 -> 1:20
3x3+2x2 -> 25

*3x3x3 FM: 45 moves*
D U R U L2 F L2 F' D R' B (11) - x-cross
D2 B' D2 B D B' D' B (8) - 2nd pair
F D F' (3) - 3rd pair
L B' L' B (4) - 4th pair
F' R' D' R D R' D' R D F' D' R L' F2 R' L D' F2 D (19) - OLL,PLL


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Tim: Nice result for multi-blind, but you only get 1 attempt.

Joey: Why not continue like this?
*Cross (7): *D B' L2 F' R' F' D
*2 Pairs (10):* U B U B' U' B U L' B' L
*2 more pairs (11):* F' U' F U' F' U' F2 U2 *F2 U F*
*Edge OLL*: L F U F' U' L'
*Corner OLL:* L U2 L' U' L U' L' (3 moves cancel so OLL becomes *(10)* L F U F' U L' U' L U' L')
*PLL (11):* B U' F' U B' U2 F U' F' U2 F

That would have made 49 and took me 1 minute to find.


----------



## joey (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah thanks Arnaud, I did insert it like that the first time. but then I saw I could orient the edges whilst inserting the last F2L, and I guess I didn't bother to check both options.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

No problem, I just wanted to show you that sometimes it is really simple to remove your movecount, even by doing a 3 look last layer instead of 2 looks. (getting a 15 move PLL should be a good sign that you should look for another way to do the last layer.)

I just analyzed your solve because you said "Yeah, go Fridrich " at the end and I would have had a problem giving you participation points if you had really done a regular Fridrich solve. (which you didn't).


----------



## mrCage (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Tim: Nice result for multi-blind, but you only get 1 attempt.
> 
> Joey: Why not continue like this?
> *Cross (7): *D B' L2 F' R' F' D
> ...



Hi  After cross and 2 pairs why not continue like so:

F R' F R F2 U (leaves 6 corners)

A quick and dirty continuation might be
U' F' U B U' F U B' then F' D B' D' F D B D' leaving 3 corners after 36 turns. Then look for an insertion point (or insert the full last 5 corners ;-) )

-Per


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

I think that might be a bit to advanced Per, but if you are going to do it that way, I would have continued like this:
L' U2 L F U2 F' (2 moves cancel in the beginning, 2 moves cancel with the next part)
F D F' U F D' F'


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 1, 2008)

2x2x2: 7.00 7.74 7.74 (9.01) (5.38) = 7.49
3x3x3: (20.69) 22.53 21.22 (25.38) 21.23 = 21.66
4x4x4: 1:31.18 (1:35.99) 1:27.74 (1:21.26) 1:25.52 = 1:28.14
5x5x5: (2:03.89) 2:12.95 2:15.08 (2:21.39) 2:13.59 = 2:13.87
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_OH: 56.54 1:09.80 (44.18) 56.36 (1:10.66) = 1:00.90
3x3x3_feet: (DNF) 3:40.43 3:37.75 3:32.69 (2:46.71) = 3:36.95
Relay: 4:20.16 (0:07, 0:24, 1:30, 2:20)
Magic: 2.25 1.68 (DNF) (1.43) 1.49 = 1.80
Master Magic: 3.18 3.13 (2.97) (3.31) 3.03 = 3.11
Fewest Moves: 34

Fewest Moves Explanation:
2x2x3: x U L U D' F u R D R' U2 B' R (12, 12)
Pseudo-F2L minus 4th pair: y R F' U F (4, 16)
Pairing 4th pair: U' R U (3, 19)
Re-pairing+canceled move: z' y' R U2 R' L' U2 L2 (6, 25)
Blockbuilding: F' U L' F2 L U' L' U' F' (9, 34)

FM is a lot more fun when I just turn faces and blockbuild after the F2L instead of the traditional LL algorithms.


----------



## Jack (Jan 1, 2008)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 6.61, (5.88), 6.40, 6.16, (6.68) = *6.39*
Very consistent.

3x3x3: (16.53), 18.31, 18.33, (20.27), 19.66 = *18.77*
Really bad lood ahead.

3x3x3 OH: 26.18, (30.83), (18.68), 25.80, 28.90 = *26.96*
18.68 was non lucky! Very smooth and easy F2L, 7 move OLL and U perm!

4x4x4: (1:25.81 P), 1:20.34, 1:10.66, (1:07.02), 1:18.66 O = *1:16.55*
Very easy parity. The first two solves had very bad look ahead.

5x5x5: 2:47.21, 2:46.47, 2:43.91, (3:07.38), (2:39.16) = *2:45.86*
Bad...

Pyraminx: (13.71), 16.72, 15.53, 14.52, (19.31) = *15.59*


----------



## mkriegs (Jan 1, 2008)

first competition ever, yeah.

*3x3:* 51.56, 43.21, 38.60, 46.53, 38.75 = 42.83
I screwed up somewhere on almost all of these solves, but I've come a long way from where I started.

*3x3 BLD:* 4:44.84, DNF, DNF, = 4:44.84
that's acutally a pretty good time for BLD for me, I kinda got cocky after the first one and screwed up the next two.


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 1, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 14.47 (13.80) (17.40) 16.10 14.58 = 15.05 I solve really slowly sometimes.
3x3x3 BLD: 1:18.43 DNF 1:41.89 = 1:18.43 Pretty good time to start the year


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 1, 2008)

*2x2x2:* (9.55) 8.94 8.48 (10.19) 9.30 = *8.90* 
hmm, pretty good for me:$
*3x3x3: * 25.53 20.58 23.95 (25.77) (19.83) = *23.35*
ouch baad great start this year...
*3x3x3 OH:* (2.41.75) (1.18.48) 1.30.06 1.19.20 1.26.56 = * 1.25.27* 
I need tons of practice here
*4x4x4:* 3.17.51(OP) 2.56.69(OP) 3.17.92(P) (2.47.33)(OP) (3.32.16)(O) = *3.10.70* 
OK I suppose...more practice! needed
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF 4.14.16 3.43.36 = *3.43.36*
****..baad!:confused:how did I manage this!:confused::confused:


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 1, 2008)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2: 6.63 7.00 6.16 5.71 6.00 = *6.26*
good.
3x3x3: 17.19 17.88 15.63 16.00 16.38 = *16.52*
good.
4x4x4: 1:14.06 (P) 1:22.08 (O)  1:10.22 (P) 1:16.16 (O) 1:17.61 (P) = *1:15.94*
ok... lockups make my times worse . I like the POPOP parity also.
5x5x5: 2:06.94 2:02.25 2:05.72 2:17.31 2:13.18 = *2:08.61*
2x2x2_bf: DNF (42.43) 44.21 44.44 = *44.21*
3x3x3_bf: DNF 2:22.16 2:03.65 = *2:03.65*
4x4x4_bf: DNF
the rest to come
3x3x3_mbf: TBD
3x3x3_oh: 31.36 27.16 28.09 30.90 29.80 = *29.59*
good.
3x3x3_wf: TBD
Relay: *3:56.93*
5x5=2:11 4x4=1:20... not too good.
Magic: TBD
Master Magic: 3.40 2.77 3.36 3.30 3.21 = *3.29*
done on my new reverse strung magic. Times go way down on a good magic.
MegaMinx: Maybe later
Pyraminx: 12.56 15.08 10.33 11.66 15.55 = *13.10*
Square-1: 41.00 47.68 54.08 52.00 36.13 = *46.89*
I need a new square-1...

Overall, good results this week. Now I just have to improve by this much next year.


----------



## Jilvin (Jan 1, 2008)

3x3x3-

26.28 (25.55) 25.91 26.64 (29.88)= *26.27*


Nice average to start year.

Will edit as I finish.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
fewest moves: U L B' D' B2 U L' U' D' L R' D' L' R F2 D2 F D' F2 D F D' F' D' F U F' D F U2 B2 U F U' B2 U F' L
38 HTM: see explanation below my other events

2x2x2_bf: 28.98 28.45 DNF
3x3x3_bf: DNF 1:26.73 DNF
I still DNF a lot with my new corner memo method, but my accuracy is getting better
4x4x4_bf: 6:47.21 7:20.73 7:38.10
5x5x5_bf: DNF DNF DNS

------

my fewest moves was:

2x2x2: U L B' D' B2
pseudo 2x2x3: U L' U'
orient remaining edges: D' L R' D' L' R
solve remaining edges and 2 corners as well: F2 D2 F D' F2 D F D'
2 insertions to fix the last 4 corners: F' D' F U F' D F U2 B2 U F U' B2 U F'
re-align pseudo blocks: L

Although this solve was still sub-40, to me it feels like a miserable failure. I found a 23 move skeleton (counting the pre-move for a super-easy pseudo block) that left 2 corner insertions to solve. However, I guess I got too greedy and didn't even find a "suitable" first insertion of the two within the 25 minutes remaining. When I was down to 2 minutes left I panicked and just did both insertions together right at the end, which luckily canceled 1 move out of 16. 1 hour is really quite a lot of time pressure for me.

Chris


----------



## Pedro (Jan 2, 2008)

what's TBD, Dan?


----------



## watermelon (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe TBD means To Be Determined.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 2, 2008)

yup... hit the nail on the head.


----------



## keemy (Jan 2, 2008)

FMC: DL'RU'R'U2 x2 U'BU'B'U'LU'L'U2F'U2FU'L'U2LU2FRUR'UF'UFU2BU2FB2LUL'B2RD'RDR2U'
3x3x3: (13.38) 15.67 (19.59) 17.84 16.48 -> 16.66 
SD:1.10 0.o why am i so constant when i do online contest but when i just solve my times are all over ...

13.xx was PLL skip the 19 i messed up on cross and just like looked at it going... for 3 seconds till i realized WP T_T_T would have been way fast


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 2, 2008)

Keemy, for this, an explanation usually comes with an FMC result.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 2, 2008)

edd5190's 2x2 times: (9.36) 9.12 8.77 (6.27) 8.77 --> 8.89 avg
Comment: Bad, bad, bad.

edd5190's 3x3 times: (15.8) 16.59 17.1 (27.7) 17.78 --> 17.16 avg
Comment: OK, though it would have been better without the 27.

edd5190's OH times: (39.8) 37.8 36.7 (28.13) 28.92 --> 34.47 avg
Comment: Bad start, nice ending, decent average.

edd5190's BLD times: (2:06.16 DNF), 2:16.94, 1:52.13
Comment: Not bad for first of the year


----------



## sam (Jan 2, 2008)

2x2x2: (4.34) 7.69 (8.88) 6.81 6.80 -> 7.10 
3x3x3:24.71 25.66 19.31 27.69 22.65 -> 24.34
3x3x3 OH:57.05 55.55 (49.15) (59.47) 59.46 -> 57.35... I'm cold...
Magic:1.22 (1.18) 2.28 (1.38) 1.19 -> 1.26
Master Magic:2.16 2.13 (2.28) (1.93) 2.15 -> 2.15


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my first time doing the weekly contest, but it was great fun and I'll definitely do it again 

*2x2x2*: (8.11) 6.84 8.06 (5.86) 6.70 => 7.20
Quite good, but I'd like to be able to do better.
*3x3x3*: 16.97 18.40 (19.46) (16.14) 18.24 => 17.87
Sub-18! I'm happy with that.
*4x4x4*: (59.39) 1:03.70 1:07.51 1:03.98 (1:13.03) => 1:05.06
Wow, I hope I do this well in contest some day! (Especially the sub-1 single.)
*5x5x5*: (1:45.26) 1:52.68+ (DNF) 1:52.76 2:08.75 => 1:58.06
Eh, it's acceptable. The DNF was a timer error, which should have been a sub-2 solve.
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF DNF DNF
Maybe next time, eh?
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF 4:58.08 DNF
This is my first successful blindfold solve in "competition"! I'm glad about that.
*3x3x3 OH*: 27.89 (32.97) 32.06 29.66 (24.59) => 29.87
I can still do sub-30! Yay!
*Relay*: 3:42.91
Pretty good time. 3x3x3 and 2x2x2 took 34 seconds, somehow...
*Master Magic*: (5.53) 4.73 (4.35) 4.90 4.53 => 4.72
Should be 5 DNFs, but only because my Master Magic won't lay flat  I need a new one.
*Clock*: DNF DNF 26.31 34.05 18.83 => DNF
I haven't done this in a long time! The 18 was the only solve without mistakes.
*Megaminx*: 2:29.13 2:56.59 4:18.56 DNS DNS => DNF
The first solve is PR! On the third, though, I popped while scrambling, so I had to fix a couple of parity issues, which was very difficult. After another pop, I gave up...
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*:
Easy Fridrich solve, so I didn't feel like trying anything more complicated.
Cross: D R L' U' R' U2
First pair: D' F' D' F
Second pair: D' L D' L'
Third pair: B D L' D' L
Fourth pair: D' L' D2 L D' L' D
OLL: L2 B2 R' B' R B'
PLL: L F2 L' B' L F2 L' B' L' D2 (42)


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 24.66 21.92 (29.06) 25.73 (21.14) => 24.10

First solves of the day, not too bad. Will get to other things later.


----------



## dbeyer (Jan 3, 2008)

I found a 21 move skeleton now playing with cancelations and differerent 2-gen edge insertions to get better corner setup ... it's gonna take over an hour though ...


----------



## dbeyer (Jan 3, 2008)

LRULU2R' .FD'F' D' .B'D2B D --U-- LD'L'D2.LD (L'.)

This is my skeleton
I am using a psuedo block of U'L'

I get a 2x2x2 block about the UBL corner after the first 6 moves

The . represents locations to insert the --U--

I found my first Insertion left me with a twisted corner
Another of the places to insert U left me with a different corner twisted.
I think there may be a better insertion for that U.
The parenthese show a cancelation of the psuedo block L, but there is still room to test that insertion, costing me 1 move.

It's a rather crappy skeleton ... but ... I am happy with it ... and I've spent well over an hour just trying to get this far.


----------



## Dyste (Jan 3, 2008)

3x3x3- 40.21 43.78 37.40 [1:01.47] (36.56) => 48.88
That's so terrible!! Stupid lock-ups..

Grawr, I just got a new best average of 12 \/ over my previous 36.52. Curse you anxiety!


----------



## mrCage (Jan 3, 2008)

qqwref said:


> This is my first time doing the weekly contest, but it was great fun and I'll definitely do it again
> 
> *2x2x2*: (8.11) 6.84 8.06 (5.86) 6.70 => 7.20
> Quite good, but I'd like to be able to do better.
> ...



Hmm, what's your 5x5x5 method? And what cube?? I would have thought direct solvers have an edge when constructing 5x5x5 patterns??

-Per


----------



## dbeyer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I found something better I found a better skeleton insertion which lead to better edge control of the D layer

_LRULU2R' .FD'F' *D' .B'D2B* D --U-- LD'L'D2.LD (L'.)_
Changed that skeleton insertion
LRULU2R' .FD'(b)F' *D2 .B'D'(c)B* D' LD'L'(a)D' (U(d)LU)

[a] LB2L'F2LB2L'F2
* UF'D2F U' F'D2F
[c] DF2D'B DF2D'B'
[d] L2D'L'ULDL'U'L'

LRULU2R' .FD'F' D2 .B'D'[c]B D' LD'L'[a]D' (U[d]LU)

LRULU2R' 2x2 skeleton about UBL corner (6)
FD'UF'D2F U' F' (8, the b insertion with cancelations)
B'F2D'B DF2D2 (7 , the c insertion with cancelations)
LD'B2L'F2LB2L'F2D' 10, the a insertion with cancelations)
UL2D'L'ULDL' (8, the d insertion with cancelations)

Now I am wondering if my insertions were done correctly ... I think they were out of order ... blah

I see where my error was in the insertions. I inserted cancelations of the locations, rather than the stickers. Wow this is actually very hard ... I still want to get a decent solve even though I've gone well over the time limit.*


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 3, 2008)

2x2x2:
Average: 6.85
Times: 7.17, 6.70, 6.68, (6.20), (7.89)

3x3x3:
Average: 13.25
Times: (13.87), (12.75), 13.16, 13.38, 13.22

3x3x3 OH:
Average: 28.04
Times: 28.61, (24.23), 27.75, 27.77, (30.00)

Fewest Moves:
scramble: U2 L2 D' R' F2 L' B2 R' D' B' L' R D' R B2 D R' B

Cross on top: R L' U' R' U2 (5) x2
Build 2 pairs: L U L' (3)
Slotting in the pairs: U' B U' B' L U2 L' (7)
Solving 3rd pair + setting up 4th: U2 F' U' F (4)
Solving 4th pair: L F' L' F (4)
OLL: y2 R' U' R U F R B' R' F' B (10)
PLL: y2 B2 R' U R B2 L D L' D' L2 U2 (11)

44 Moves


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jan 3, 2008)

So I tried fewest moves for the first time today...turns out I suck at it


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jan 3, 2008)

What happens in the event of a pop during a footsolve?


----------



## Jacco (Jan 3, 2008)

*2x2* (15.61), 18.77, 20.53, (DNF), 23.00 = 20.77
comment: I never do 2x2's

*3x3* 48.65, (52.36), 48.69, (39.30), 48.08 = 48.47
comment: Pretty bad, gotta solve it more often. I'm currently waiting on cube4you DIY's, this shop cube isn't smooth at all.

*4x4* 4:21.96, 4:33.55, (4:47.71), 4:23.58, (3:47.88) = 4:26.36
comment: I hate parities, my 4x4 also keeps locking =(

*5x5*
comment: To be added soon.

*Relay* 15.34.77
comment: First attempt at a relay, messed up the 5x5.

*3x3 OH* 2:33.94, 1:43.08, (1:26.09 PB), (DNF), 1:48.63 = 2:01.88
comment: At the first one I just totally messed up F2L and the PLL, at the DNF I accidentally stopped the timer. New PB though =)

*3x3 BLD*
comment: To be added soon.

*Rubik's Magic* (4.48), 5.34, (5.97), 4.91, 4.91 = 5.05
comment: Been doing magic since a day or so, I'm currently learning another method, best is 1.90 so far.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 3, 2008)

Henrik
*2x2*: 5.43, (4.52), 7.56, 6.23, (7.67) => *6.41*
should have been better
*3x3*: (20.42), (14.93), 16.11, 18.84, 20.12 => *18.36*
No coment other than this is too slow
*3x3 BLD*: 5:13.64, *3:39.51*, 4:12,57
Fine when Im out of practice 
*Magic*: (1.09), 1.09 (1.03), 1.09, 1.05 => *1.08*
Out of practice
*Master Magic*: 2.93, 2.99, 2.94, (DNF(_2.79_)), (2.77) => *2.95*
All under 3 sec 
*Clock*: 17.77, 19.20, (13.16), (22.28), 18.13 => *18.37*
0.01 slover than my 3x3 haha stupid 3x3
*4x4*: 1:15.67, (1:32.71), (1:09.77), 1:25.15, 1:22.15 => *1:20.99*
Happy these are good times and the avg is great.
*5x5*: (2:16.77), 2:22.09, 2:51.74, (2:53.96), 2:52.38 => *2:42.07*
Something went wrong hmm Why did I get then high 2's the 2:16 is new PB
*Pyraminx*: 18.15, 13.26, (18.75), 15.85, (10.52) => *15.75*
The last solve was a Last layer skip
*Megaminx*: (3:58.35), 3:31.44, 3:12.12, 2:49.45, (2:45.11) => *3:11.00*
Amazing what 5 solves can do to you, last two were both PB when I got them.
*Relay*:*4:33.47*
*Multi BLD*: DNF 2/3 28 min I was careful but bade a mistake on the last cube I had two flipped edges thats all


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2008)

CraigBouchard said:


> What happens in the event of a pop during a footsolve?



Since we're following the WCA rules, and since the rules state that:
a. you're allowed to fix a pop, and
b. you're not allowed to touch the puzzle with any body part other than your feet,

it logically follows that you must fix the pop with your feet. Right? I would think that if you can fix the pop with your feet, the solve should count.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 3, 2008)

Fewest moves: 
scramble: U2 L2 D' R' F2 L' B2 R' D' B' L' R D' R B2 D R' B
My solve: D2 R2 L2 F D L D2 F' R' F D F' D2 F D' R U F U' R' F' L D' L' U L D L' (28 moves)
explanation: 
turn pre-move U before scramble to see what's going on in the first 22 moves: 
pseudo 2x2x3: D2 R2 L2 F D L D2 (7)
cross + third pair: F' R' F D F' D2 F D' (15)
last pair + edges: R U F U' R' F'. U (22)
leaving a corner 3-cycle. At dot insert L D' L' U L D L' U', 2 moves cancel.

Easy start but then there where so much possibilities and I spent too much time. 5 minutes before the deadline I found this 22-move skeleton leaving this corner-3 cycle. The quickest insertion was just before the last move. But maybe a better insertion is possible.
After a few weeks of 30+ I'm happy to have found a sub-30 solution again.

Greetz
Guus


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jan 3, 2008)

2x2
(14.13), (6.80), 8.38, 8.80, 11.16 -> 9.45
3x3
15.84, 16.22, 16.46, (17.55), (15.06) -> 16.17
4x4
82.68, 97.52, (104.41), 82.37, (78.03) -> 87.52
5x5
2:50.96, (2:24.33), (3:00.31), 2:39.88, 2:31.44 -> 2:40.76
I’m getting better…
Relay
4:33.52
2x2 BLD
50.88, DNF, 76.08 -> 50.88
3x3 BLD
2:41.53, DNF (Memo’d right, executed wrong), 1:47.47 ->1:47.47
I liked the last one…
4x4 BLD – to come
DNF (21:42 total, didn’t check memo. Felt really good, and was. But I messed up the last 2 corners…if I hadn’t done an R2 the cube would be solved…), DNF (Don't remember...), 20:52 (about 9:30 memo if I remember right. I had some distractions as I did this in the common room at school, but it was just two guys playing pool. I think I'll start getting more, because I feel more confident)
5x5 BLD – Going to try 1 tonight if I don' get called in to work.

3x3 Multi BLD
I attempted 2 and DNFed (don't remember which ones) But the time was 5:xx It was close though...
3x3 OH
(47.34), 36.27, (29.15) (OLL Skip), 40.28, 37.18 -> 37.91
Yes I suck at one Handed, no I don’t know if this is a normal time or not…
3x3 w/ Feet
(2:47.38), (3:43.22), 3:41.38, 3:11.15, 3:11.02 -> 3:21.18
I’m out of practice on a lot of things 
Clock
19.25, 20.36, 19.13, (17.86), (DNF) -> 19.58
Pyraminx
18.09, (8.43) (Lucky), (24.77), 13.83 (Lucky), 20.22 -> 17.38
Megaminx – to come
Sq. 1 – to come
Magic – to come

Master Magic – to come if I put mine together…

3x3 Fewest Moves
47 moves...explanation below...I suck, I know...
Scramble as above.
Solution:
x2 B L (2x2)
R D' R (2x3)
D B D F (3 cross pieces with two pairs inserted)
z y R U' R' y R U' R' U' R' F R F' (3rd pair, fixes some edge orientation)
U y' M' U2 M (not sure if I have my Ms right) (Solves last cross piece, i expected this to be easier to insert at some point)
R U R2 F R F' (Last pair and edge orientation)
My last layer sucks, I just did a simple OLL/PLL because I don't know anything better...
y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (OLL)
U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L (PLL)

I know I suck...


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 3, 2008)

(not looking at your actual solve)
I think you will have your revenge this week Guus, but you will have to wait untill sunday to be sure. (I will try to find a better corner insertion for you also. It would be very ironic if I would actually end of with 32 moves and find you a 27 moves solution)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 4, 2008)

mrCage said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > *5x5x5*: (1:45.26) 1:52.68+ (DNF) 1:52.76 2:08.75 => 1:58.06
> ...



My speedsolves are just the reduction method with Fridrich (on an Eastsheen, love those). But I've done (slower) 5x5x5 solves with a lot of other methods, like direct solve, blockbuilding, and columns, so I have a decent understanding of commutators and stuff like that.

I do want to get a sub-2 solve with some method other than reduction, though; if you can help me find other methods that don't use too many slice moves I'd love to hear about them!


----------



## hdskull (Jan 4, 2008)

*Sikan Li*

*2x2x2*: 6.75, (7.08), 7.03, 6.28, (6.06) => 6.69

*3x3x3*: (15.44), 17.69, (19.44), 17.26, 17.84 => 17.60

*4x4x4*: 1:58.08 OP, 1:55.88 OP, (2:01.41 OP), (1:45.83), 1:51.61 OP => 1:55.19
Bad luck with the Parities, hahaha.

*2x2x2 BLD*: 38.92, 65.89, 76.34 => 38.92

*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:57.52, 3:02.20, 2:32.01 => 1:57.52
First solve was easy to solve, 2nd solve took forever to solve, last one was easy to memorize, haha. 
(memo times: :56, 1:20, 1:02)

*3x3x3 Multi BLD*: 2/2 (9:45.05)
First attempt!!! memorization was around 4:58. I blanked out for awhile on the 2nd cube, and then eliminated cycles that I remembered and then found my memory, haha, that was great.

*3x3x3 OH*: 27.86, 27.22, (24.52), (29.74), 28.88 => 27.97

*3x3x3 FMC*:*L’ R U’ R’ U2 x2 L U L’ U’ B U’ B’ L U2 L’ U2 F’ U’ F U2 L’ U2 L y2 F R U R’ U’ F R U R’ F2 L D’ L D R2 (38)*
Explanation:
Cross: L’ R U’ R’ U2 x2 (5)
1st and 2nd pair: L U L’ U’ B U’ B’ L U2 L’ (15)
3rd pair: U2 F’ U’ F (19)
4th pair: U2 L’ U2 L (23)
OLL: y2 F R U R’ U’ (F’ and the F2 in PLL cancel) (28)
PLL: F R U R’ F2 L D’ L D R2 (38)
Pretty good for a Fridrich solve, and my 2nd time.


----------



## dbeyer (Jan 4, 2008)

I still can do this apperantly ... haha

4x4 BLD:
1.) 11:03.59

I memorized in about 6m with some review. I took a swig of my soda and closed my eyes. So about 4:30-4:45 on execution.


----------



## 78904321 (Jan 5, 2008)

*2x2x2:* (15.39), 11.07, 12.46, 10.79, (10.14) = *11.44*

*3x3x3:* (28.47), 22.48, 25.09, 26.47, (22.04) = *24.68 *

*3x3x3 OH:* 1:02.34, (57.25), 1:07.00, (1:50.72), 1:15.75 = *1:08.36*


----------



## TimC (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's my first times for the year:

2x2x2:
07.15 (13.92) 10.45 09.16 (05.47) this one was really simple
Avg. = 8.92 

3x3x3:
22.16 25.05 (29.03) 26.40 (20.34) 
Avg. = 24.54 Nice average this time 

2x2x2 BLD:
2:20.35 2:14.80 "3:35.56 DNF". 
First time I tried this for real, can't believe i messed up the last one...

3x3x3 BLD:
"8:49.29 DNF" 9:11.68 8:40.82
This was amazing too that I almost succeeded 3 times in a row! I forgot about parity fix on the first one. 

Clock:
30.40 25.38 (37.91) 29.37 (24.40)
Avg. = 23.38
I don't think I like the clock too much.

Relay:

9:59.23

I had a shocking POP on the 3x3 but I kept on going.
I think I need to work on those big-cubes.


----------



## Hiram (Jan 5, 2008)

Konrad Stawski

*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:20.32
1st: DNF
2nd: 1:20.32
3rd: 1:20.84

*3x3x3: * 15.55
13.28 ; 15.51 ; 17.00 ; 15.32 ; 15.82

*3x3x3 OH:* 55.65
58.31 ; 50.68 ; 57.98 ; 44.50 ; 1:10.93

*4x4x4:* 1:34.79
1:40.57 ; 1:34.84 ; 1:28.96 ; 1:51.18 ; 1:23.04


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 5, 2008)

3x3 multiBLD: 0/3
Comment: The first had all corners solved, but a few edges off. The rest had some other mistake that I don't remember. I think it was pretty good for a first try.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 6, 2008)

question: on multi bld, are u allowed to go between cubes even if u have not finished one and then go back to another while solving?


----------



## joey (Jan 6, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> question: on multi bld, are u allowed to go between cubes even if u have not finished one and then go back to another while solving?



Yes. Positive. Affirmitive.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 6, 2008)

when is the dead line? is there still time for me to do multi on sunday?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2008)

According to the first post on this thread, you have plenty of time:



> This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 6, 2008)

*2:* 5.09 4.41 3.25 4.43 4.47 = *4.44* nice
*3:* 13.95 14.06 16.22 15.47 18.52 = *15.25* I'm fine with that
*4:* 1:09.48 P 1:13.35 O 1:11.96 O 1:1:11.58 P 1:06.43 P = *1:11.01* nice
*5:* 2:37.26 2:54.38 2:42.47 2:35.72 2:53.38 = *2:44.37* inconsistent 
*2BLD:* 38.17 41.84 43.12 = *38.17*
*3BLD:* DNF (2:28.69) 3:26.36 2:38.96 = *2:38.96*
*MB:* *1/2 (11:09.06)* scewed up corners on the first one (first attempt ever!)
*3OH:* 33.31 29.03 35.63 24.62 29.64 = *30.66* wow all non lucky
*FM:* *35*
Scramble: U2 L2 D' R' F2 L' B2 R' D' B' L' R D' R B2 D R' B
Solution: L' R U' R' U2 L D L' D' F D' F' L D2 L' D2 U B' D B U' B' D2 B D2 L' D2 L B' L' D' L D B D' (35)
Cross: L' R U' R' U2 (5)
FR: L D L' D' F D' F' (7)
FL: L D2 L' (3)
BR: D2. B' D' B (4)
BL: D2 L' D2 L (4)
OLL: B' L' D' L D B D' (7)
This leaves a 3 corner cycle. Insert U B' D B U' B' D' B (8) cancelling 3 moves (My first insertion!).
*Relay:* *4:20.36* OP
2: 0:04
5: 2:35
4: 1:24 OP
3: 0:17
bad 4x4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 10.72, 17.56, 11.62, 8.61, 7.75 = *10.32*
*3x3x3*: 34.61, 35.73, 51.23, 30.76, 40.30 = *36.88*
Comment: 3x3x3 was terrible because I'm right in the middle of learning some OLLs, and I don't know some of them well enough.
*4x4x4*: 2:14.08 (O), 2:00.01 (O), 2:08.16 (O), 1:58.92 (P), 2:19.17 (OP) = *2:07.42*
*5x5x5*: 3:20.82, 2:53.92, 3:26.15, 3:24.43, 3:49.28= *3:23.80*
Comment: Wow - that was my first time under 3 minutes on 5x5x5! The cubing highlight of my week!
*2x2x2_bf*: 1:01.83, 1:16.92, 1:11.33 = *1:01.83*
*3x3x3_bf*: 3:12.90, DNF (3:33.13), 4:02.41 = *3:12.90*
Comment: I've been trying to learn to do freestyle commutators, and it messed up my normal 3-cycle solving. I have to get good at it again now.
*4x4x4_bf*: 17:06.97, 16:19.44, DNF (18:20.40) = *16:19.44*
Comment: Memorization times: 8:50, 6:40, 8:25. DNF was only off by 3 edges (I cycled in the wrong direction).
*5x5x5_bf*: 36:14.78, 37:07.50, DNF (35:46.37) = *36:14.78*
Comment: Memorization times: 18:20, 19:30, 18:03. DNF was off by 3 CP, 4 CO, 3 centrals, and 6 wings. It looked like I undid a setup move backwards somewhere.
*3x3x3_mbf*: *2/3 (22:31.15)*
Comment: Rats! I've tried 3 cubes twice now, and both times it was 2/3, and both times I messed up on only the CP of the last cube. This time, I discovered that my words for OT and TO are too similar - I couldn't remember which one it was. I've corrected that now - I shouldn't make that mistake again.
*3x3x3_oh*: 1:18.53, 58.80, 59.00, 1:02.22, 1:19.28 = *1:06.58*
*3x3x3_wf*: 6:35.63, 4:21.21, 7:17.99, 4:43.57, 5:13.19 = *5:30.80*
Comment: I must admit that this really felt silly. I don't understand why this event is worthy of being an official competition event, but solving one-handed while juggling 2 balls with the other hand was considered too silly to leave in the unofficial records lists - they're both about equally silly. (Sorry, Anssi!) 
*Relay*: *6:53.56*
*Magic*: 3.11, 3.48, 4.11, 2.88, 3.12 = *3.24*
*Master Magic*: 7.89, 9.27, 7.38, 7.20, 6.73 = *7.49*
*Clock*: Still haven't got one.  The only event I'm not competing in this week.
*MegaMinx*: 3:50.79, 3:36.93, 3:54.69, 3:31.04, 3:46.01 = *3:44.58*
*Pyraminx*: 31.48, 26.00, 33.36, 28.78, 28.17 = *29.48*
*Square-1*: 1:58.24 (P), 1:34.89 (P), 1:52.00 (P), 2:01.10 (P), 2:31.38 (P) = *1:57.11*
Comment: All 5 with parity. Not bad for that, I guess.
*3x3x3_fm*: *44 moves*
2x2x3: F L F B' D B2 L F' L F2 L
3rd pair + 1x2x2 block on top: F' U2 F L
pseudo F2L: U' R' F2 R U
pseudo OLL: D F' D F2 U' F U F2 D2
pseudo PLL: L' F U L' U' F R U' B' U' B U2 R' F2 U
Comment: Not that good on move count, but this one felt the most like a real fewest moves solve that I've had in a long time. I was happier with this than I've been in a long time with a fewest moves attempt.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Comment: Wow - that was my first time under 3 minutes on 5x5x5! The cubing highlight of my week!



Congrats! It's a great feeling.


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Comment: I must admit that this really felt silly. I don't understand why this event is worthy of being an official competition event, but solving one-handed while juggling 2 balls with the other hand was considered too silly to leave in the unofficial records lists - they're both about equally silly. (Sorry, Anssi!)



Man, I totally agree. Maybe it's just because I'm terrible, with an average of about 8 minutes. I think my feet are different than other peoples, because turning a cube with my feet feels unnatural, impractical, and quite nearly impossible. Can we vote for one-handed solving while juggling 2 balls??


----------



## hdskull (Jan 6, 2008)

Macky will pwn everyone sick in the juggling + OH event, haha.

I agree on the fact that feet solving is silly because I popped, lol.


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2008)

I have added here my 4x4x4 times, note: I posted the 3x3x3 times earlier

*3x3x3:* 24.66 21.92 (29.06) 25.73 (21.14) => 24.10
*4x4x4:* (3:06.20) 3:27.11 (3:51.42) 3:43.84 3:26.34 => 3:32.43

Will do others soon

EDIT: *3x3x3_OH:* 50.72 (55.02) 52.09 (46.31) 51.30 => 51.37
EDIT2: *3x3x3_feet:* (8:01.23) 7:51.31 6:41.27 (4:15.00) 5:04.41 => 6:32.33
4th solve was PLL skip. These were my first ever solves, I think there is a clear improvement


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3_fm*: *44 moves*
> 2x2x3: F L F B' D B2 L F' L F2 L
> 3rd pair + 1x2x2 block on top: F' U2 F L
> pseudo F2L: U' R' F2 R U
> ...


This was indeed a real fewest moves solve. I don't want to ruin your happiness, but it could have been a *32* (or even less with a better insertion) moves solution if you had used that "keyhole" thing:
Do premove U to see what is going on:
2x2x3: F L F B' D B2 L F' L F2 L
3rd pair + 1x2x2 block on top: F' U2 F L
keyhole thing here: *L R' D' L D R* (3rd pair + 1x2x2 block on top)
Final pair + last layer edges: *L2 U' F U F'*
Possible finish (cancels 2 moves): *F L' B' L F' L' B L*
Undo premove: *U*

You had a good start, but maybe you were to happy about "pseudo F2L: U' R' F2 R U". This gave you a shorter F2L than the "keyhole" thing, but a really bad last layer. The "1x2x2 block on top" wasn't helping you at all in your solve.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 7.58 6.41 10.93 6.84 8.84 = *7.75*
*3x3x3*: 31.36 DNF 34.52 22.02 23.22 = *29.70
*Comment: first three were CFOP solves, last 2 were keyhole solves
*4x4x4*: 2:01.93 (OP) 2:40.63 (OP) 1:45.33 1:51.88 1:42.25 (P) = *1:53.05
*Comment: First 2 were screw-ups
*5x5x5*: 2:55.94 2:26.81 2:28.27 2:29.21 2:42.22 = *2:33.23
*Comment: First and last were screw-ups. Should have been my first sub 2:30!
*2x2x2_bf*: 1:24.31 1:37.86 DNF = *1:24.31
3x3x3_bf*: DNF DNF 7:12.05 = *7:12.05
3x3x3_mbf*: Will try 2 or 3 cubes later
*3x3x3_oh*: 57.84 53.31 45.53 48.93 44.77 = *49.26
*Comment: All CFOP solves
*3x3x3_fmc*: *R2 L' U D' B' D L' B D F2 D L2 D' F' D' L' D' L2 D B D' B' L' B R D R' D' B'* = *29*
2x2x3 + 3rd pair (9): R2 L' U D' B' D L' B D
Cross (5): F2 D L2 D' F'
4th pair (3): D' L' D'
OLL 1: L2 D B D' B' L'
OLL 2: B R D R' D' B'
I found this in a couple of minutes, PLL skip was lucky so I decided to try the inverse scramble too.
Inverse scramble: B' R D' B2 R' D R' L B D R B2 L F2 R D L2 U2
Solution: *F' R F R' F' R F2 R' D F2 D' F D2 F2 B R' B' R L2 U R' B' U D R U B' D' B U' B' D* = *32*
Corner 3-cycle insertion with cancellation at the end (7): D' B U B' D B U' B'
2x2x2 + pair (7): B R' D' U' B R U' L2
2x2x3 (4): R' B R B'
cross + pair (2): F2 D2
3rd pair (4): F' D F2 D'
4th pair + edges (8): R F2 R' F R F' R' F
*Relay*: *4:55.28*
*Magic*: 3.77 1.94 1.88 1.77 2.77 = *2.20*
*Master Magic*: 5.68 6.41 5.05 4.91 6.34 = *5.69
Clock*: 24.61 21.00 DNF 29.53 24.41 = *26.18*
Comment: I really like average of 5. DNF-ing on clock happens a lot!
*MegaMinx*: 4:32.69 3:12.55 3:18.56 3:14.55 3:11.96 = *3:15.22*
Comment: Practice and knowing the color scheme really help. I am improving every week
*PyraMinx*: 12.28 20.78 15.41 19.71 15.22 = *16.78*
*Square-1*: 1:48.65 (P) 1:39.59 1:12.22 (P) 1:12.46 (P) 1:09.91 = *1:21.42*
Comment: I should learn a couple of edge-cases and parity on bottom.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I don't want to ruin your happiness, but it could have been a *32* (or even less with a better insertion) moves solution if you had used that "keyhole" thing...



Thanks very much for showing me this, Arnaud. Maybe if I see enough of these, I'll eventually get to where I can see them. I keep hoping I'll start to get it someday soon.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 7, 2008)

Jason Baum

2x2x2: (2.68) 4.22 (9.19) 3.63 5.55 = *4.67* Really easy scrambles
3x3x3: 13.33 11.91 12.90 (11.84) (14.34) = *12.71* Good
4x4x4: (55.13) (1:18.38) 1:13.75 1:14.19 1:13.11 = *1:13.68* The 55.13 is a new PB for me but all my other solves were terrible
5x5x5: 3:32.65 (3:36.93) 3:29.86 3:35.75 (3:00.02) = *3:32.75* So close to sub 3 at the end. Really consistent
2x2x2 BLD: DNF 46.22 1:06.56 = *46.22* My first try at 2x2x2 BLD
3x3x3 BLD: 2:48.33 3:25.43 2:48.40 = *2:48.33* Wow, I didn't DNF at all...
4x4x4 BLD: 41:33.39 *36.30.08* DNF Wow, two in a row?! I'm definitely getting better at this. On the third one, I tried going much faster than what I've been doing. It was 26:50.xx, with memo of about 11 minutes. My centers were right, my corners were off by U2 (so I probably undid a setup move incorrectly somewhere), but I had 6 or 7 edges that were in the wrong spot.
3x3x3 OH: (26.46) 26.08 21.83 (21.46) 24.77 = *24.22* Not bad. I got the same G perm 3 times in a row...
Relay: *5:27.58* 2x2x2 in 5, 3x3x3 in 13, 4x4x4 in 1:10, 5x5x5 in 4:00 (ouch)


----------



## Karthik (Jan 7, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
3x3x3:* 19.49, 22.29, 22.02, 21.75, 23.61 = *22.02*
Comment: Why the hell am I stuck here??!
*
4x4x4:* 109.33, 126.16, 128.74, 116.57, 106.85 = *117.35*
Comment: Doing this after a long time.

*3x3x3 BLD:*3:14.86, DNF, DNF =* 3:14.86*
Comment: I tried going too fast.Will improve.

*3x3x3 Multi-BLD:* *2/3*.Time:*19:39.37*
Comment: I did a mistake in undoing a setup move on the last cube.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jan 7, 2008)

I've successfully done a juggling + OH solve before!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 7, 2008)

Arnaud, for Parity on bottom, you can just do a z2, and then you just apply the regular parity case. Also, I only know 3 edge cases, and I can avg in the 40s.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 8, 2008)

3x3x3: 46.83 35.52 46.43 43.41 32.92 36.49
Comment: 3/5 of those were pops  

4x4x4: 3:42.33 3:51.18 3:6.82 3:48.64 3:41.87
Comment: The 3:06 time was my new fastest single


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2008)

Rebecca Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 48.15, 56.36, 47.69, 1:02.34, 27.47 = *50.73*
*3x3x3*: 1:28.18, 1:51.77, 1:42.44, 1:52.33, 1:29.22 = *1:41.14*
Comment: Both my daughters have been too busy to practice much, but Rebecca's method is getting more and more efficient. Her times should go down quickly if she ever starts practicing regularly again.
*Magic*: 5.11, 6.03, 5.31, 5.25, 4.91 = *5.22*
*Master Magic*: 34.91, 33.08, 29.72, 25.25, DNF = *32.57*

Marie Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 31.91, 27.81, 22.96, 31.03, 24.08 = *27.64*
*3x3x3*: 1:47.61, 2:12.47, 1:51.25, 1:50.44, 2:04.66 = *1:55.45*
*Magic*: 3.71, 3.91, 3.83, 9.09, 5.53 = *4.42*
*Master Magic*: 28.68, 23.86, 30.05, 24.75, 26.71 = *26.71*


----------



## Jack (Jan 8, 2008)

Other results:

Square-1: (51.46), (1:11.22), 1:04.28, 54.21, 57.16 = *58.55*

Megaminx: (2:35.83), 2:29.08, (2:16.00), 2:35.00, 2:24.52 = *2:29.53*

Relay: *4:20.63* O

2x2x2 BLD: 1:46.05, 51.38, 1:37.47 = *51.38*
3x3x3 BLD: 4:01.05, DNF (4:55.44), DNF = *4:01.05*

FMC: U L B' D' B2 D F2 D' L F L F' D' L' D L' F2 L2 D L' D' L D L D F B' L2 F' B D L2 D2 L D2 = *35 moves*

F2L minus one pair: U L B' D' B2 D F2 D' L F L F' D' L' D L' F2 L2
Last pair and OLL: D L' D' L D.L' D2 L D2

Insert L2 D F B' L2 F' B D L2 at the dot, cancelling one move. Does anyone have any tips for ending up with three corner cycles? I can never seem to get them, and they are easier to cancel moves with when inserting.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jefferson James

2x2x2 
average= 7.94
(7.17), (8.47), 8.17, 8.08, 7.58

3x3x3
average= 24.45
24.78, 25.28, (21.88), 23.30, (26.16)
Been practicing 2x2

2x2x2 BLD
DNF, DNF, DNF
First solve was off by 2 misplaced corners, second was off by 2 unoriented corners, 3 was a complete failure.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 8, 2008)

wow jack our relays were 0.27 off!


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jan 9, 2008)

2x2x2:5.80, (5.30), 6.84, 6.78, (6.97)= 6.47 This is getting better.
3x3x3:14.88, 14.77, (13.71), 16.08, (17.08)=15.48 I like the start.
4x4x4:1:28.02(P), 1:29.21(O,P), 1:28.19(P), (1:26.22)(O), (1:35.69)(O)=1:28.47 Really consistent. 
5x5x5:3:00.41(BLAH!), (3:11.15), 2:45.83, (2:24.97), 2:35.50=2:47.25 AAAAHHH! All over the place! That 2:24.97 is a new PB. 
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF(1:23.41), DNF(40.00), DNF(1:05.46)=DNF I still can't get this done! I'll figure out a method for this that works for me soon. 
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 4:38.61, DNF(6:53.77), 4:16.05=4:16.05 This is ok. 
3x3x3 One Handed: 33.27, 33.09, 33.58, (28.75), (37.83)=33.31 VERY consistent. I'm really glad I got that sub-30 in there. 
3x3x3 With Feet:3:47.83, 4:30.02, (5:08.52), 3:48.41, (3:42.11)=4:02.09 This sucks. How does Anssi Vanhala get sub-minute?!?
Relay:2x2x2:5.xx, 3x3x3:25.xx, 4x4x4:1:44.xx, 5x5x5:2:56.xx=5:00.94 This is bad. The horrible 3x3 and 4x4 really killed me. 
Fewest Moves:I thought I'd try this this week...
2x2x3 Block: U'FM'R'BUD'R2F2R2D2(11)
Final F2L: LB'L'B2L'B'EL'E'(9)
OLL:U'r'U'LUFRBUB'U'R'(12)
PLL: U'F2U'F'U'FUFUFU'F(12) 
= 44 Moves 
Not bad. Better than my horrible experience at the U.S. Open...

So this week was pretty good for some things. I'm starting to like this competition....


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 9, 2008)

Victor Larsen

*2x2x2*: 11.64 19.95 18.59 14.57 13.78 = *15.65*
*3x3x3*: 32.31 36.84 34.23 16.00 33.71 = *34.93*
*4x4x4*: 2:23.71 2:08.81 2:11.00 2:13.57 2:05.56 = *2:11.13*
2:05 is PB and this went very well. I finally broke the 2:30 barrier I was at.
*5x5x5*: 5:00.46 4:48.75 3:58.31 4:39.48 4:56.11 = *4:48.11*
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF (1:56.03) DNF (2:24.93) DNF (1:28.04) = *DNF*
Oops.
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF (6:47.82) 7:00.09 6:47.12 = *6:47.12*
My first sucessful M2/R2 solves!! Yay!
*3x3x3 OH*: 105.15 114.03 83.21 77.93 96.07 = *94.81*
*3x3x3 WF*: 6:55.34 9:05.65 8:44.01 9:11.07 5:25.21 = *8:15.00*
???
*Relay*: *8:10.04*
Still working on breaking 8 minutes.
*Square-1*: 7:39.10 3:16.39 3:13.98 4:24.28 3:21.07 = *3:40.58*
I made quite a few mistakes in the first one.
*FMC: 39 moves*
U'FR2LB--2x2x2
L2U2FU'F--2x2x3
LU2BULU'B'--3rd pair
LBL2B2L2BL2BL2D'B'D--4th pair + OLL
B2DLD'B2UR'URU2--PLL
Oh man I need to learn to allocate time better. Ending in PLLs isn't so good.


----------



## Piotr (Jan 9, 2008)

Piotr Kózka

333: 
17.04 (14.63) (17.60) 14.90 17.46
average: 16,47

OH:
(40.21) 26.49 29.40 (20.69) 26.51
average: 27,47 
inconsistent... But avg OK.

222:
(3.44) 4.00 4.77 4.04 (4.99)
average: 4,27
OK. Easy scrambles 

pyraminx:
(7.46) (6.44) 6.83 7.42 6.96
average: 7,07
OK

555: 
(2:30.14) 2:05.91 2:07.67 (2:01.07) 2:01.42
average: 2:05.00
inconsistent...

444: 
(53.15) 59.85 61.80 60.91 (74.50)
average: 60,85
OK

222BLD: 
best: 62.06

333BLD:
best: dnf


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jan 12, 2008)

Patricia Li
3x3
17.22, (13.72), (21.52), 14.34, 19.41 => 16.99


----------



## hdskull (Jan 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis
> 
> Scramble: U2 L2 D' R' F2 L' B2 R' D' B' L' R D' R B2 D R' B
> 
> ...



instead of R2, it's L2 U2 which makes it 39 moves.

Sorry!


----------

